# Prescription Lovaza for cholesterol



## amateurmale (Mar 25, 2014)

Has anybody tried running Lovaza during a cycle our after to aid in cholesterol recovery ?  Google this stuff. Apparently it's high grade, purified, esterfied, fish oil concentrate.


----------



## amateurmale (Mar 26, 2014)

Lower Very High Triglycerides, Omega-3 Fish Oil | LOVAZA


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 26, 2014)

I looked into it as a relative is a GSK pharm rep and cost was 8 $ per day and I could get the same amount of DHA and EPA for 1.25 $ just by taking more pills of.a quality fish oil since my insurance would not cover it..


----------



## amateurmale (Mar 26, 2014)

But it wouldn't be estered. Of course that may not mean anything.   Plus u know it's pure. Just a thought.


----------



## boyd1on (Mar 27, 2014)

dont worry about your cholesterol thats the biggest scam the medical community has pulled. eat HIGH fats yup you read it right HIGH fat even saturated fat scare is pure MYTH get it from avacado oil,coconut oil ground flax seeds (not preground) chia seed hemp nuts or hemp oil, change your body PH from acid to alkaline and naturally reduce inflammation and youll be good idk about the drug you mentioned but if it is a STATIN run far and fast from this deadly poison bro!!!!


----------



## j2048b (Mar 28, 2014)

boyd1on said:


> dont worry about your cholesterol thats the biggest scam the medical community has pulled. eat HIGH fats yup you read it right HIGH fat even saturated fat scare is pure MYTH get it from avacado oil,coconut oil ground flax seeds (not preground) chia seed hemp nuts or hemp oil, change your body PH from acid to alkaline and naturally reduce inflammation and youll be good idk about the drug you mentioned but if it is a STATIN run far and fast from this deadly poison bro!!!!




What do u recommend in order to change ur ph from acidic to alkali e and to lower inflammation? Fiber perhaps?? Dunno? Just thought id ask u....


----------



## amateurmale (Mar 28, 2014)

j2048b said:


> What do u recommend in order to change ur ph from acidic to alkali e and to lower inflammation? Fiber perhaps?? Dunno? Just thought id ask u....




Lemon in your water is one.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 28, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Lemon in your water is one.




Yup already do that, plus fiber will help lower ur chol,

Hell im trying that corn oil they just dropped a study about as well!


----------

